# Uncle Martin's spaceship kit..almost



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

Do you think Moebius models would pick up the rights to make a kit of Uncle Martin's spaceship?
It was to have been made by Hawk Models this year but they dropped out after they lost Walmart as a client.
Master patterns were started..together with the original art director who designed the ship in the first place...
I spoke with the guy in charge of licensing for the show and he said that "he is very aware of their quality and couldn't think of a better company to do it".


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Licensing issues aside, I would think it would be a pretty simple kit--upper and lower hull, three landing legs, and maybe a one- or two-piece cockpit? Unless, of course, the manufacturer were to mock-up an interior...


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*the kit..*

Well yes and no, there are two versions of the ship..the emergency crash landing version.(pilot version)
And the standard gull wing door version, on the landing gear they are supposed to retract into the ship.
The now non-existant Hawk kit version would have let you build..one or the other..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Lunar Models also offers a model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Y3a said:


> Lunar Models also offers a model.


 A nice inexpensive easy-to-build injection molded model?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> A nice inexpensive easy-to-build injection molded model?


 Bwaahaahaaaa LOL..


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*the lunar model..*

the lunar model is a tiny bootleg, the Hawk model was to 1-1 scale with the smaller filming minature over 14 inches long.
The larger minature was four feet long..GI Joe scale..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Where did you get this info? I'd love to see some behind the scenes MFM stuff!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The LM one is one molded piece of resin, which after some sanding, primering and a coat of Testors Metalizer Manganese (or was it magnesium?)silver/grey spray paint makes a neat little shelf filler.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Monsters in Motion did sell Uncle Martin in big scale some time ago.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*If you like a solid chunk..*

The LM as you call it is a chunk'o'resin, it makes a solid blob of a ship.
big ol waste of effort...

The kit would have been at least twenty part (a clear stand for in flight display) and they planned for two devices from the ship.

The first was his time machine CCTBS (Cathode Ray Centrifical Time Breaka Scope) and his futureriod camera.

They had also planed a future issue of the kit with a Uncle Martin figure in the cockpit, it would have given the builder a choice of one in grey plastic the other to be molded in clear for invisible mode.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excuse me for my ignorance, but what does this ship look like? Is there a link to a picture of it?


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

But how many decks would it have..?


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

To see the different scales of minatures used on the show the best episode is called "crash diet".
Uncle martin is seen holding the four foot model at the end..and it is seen in flight as well.

One deck but like Gilligans Islands luggage he seemed to have a heck of alot of equipment on board.

The ship was based on a early NASA lifting body together with a 1962 E Type Jaguar.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Former Hobbytalk frequenter Brent Gair made quite a nice fiberglass version of this ship a few years back...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=115232&highlight=uncle+martin

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=160209&highlight=uncle+martin


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Not horrible...but not quite right either*

that's not bad...the cockpit is too long and missing the back lip.

also the Gull wing doors are not there, and the landing pads are first ship not the gull wing version.(certain features are different on both ships).

The first version also has a vent on the rear which is not present on the Gull wing version.

Hawk was consulting with the original designer to make the kit super acurate, the licensing guy told me it was less about the profit to his company, than it was about rewarding the long term fans.
the Hawk kit was going to retail for around twenty bucks, and would have come with a collectable print drawn by the ships designer.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, whom did Hawk credit as being the "original designer"?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

This is like OLD TIME RADIO!!! Lots of talk, but NO PICTURES!! No Links either!!

I watched it as a kid. I think MFM and Fireball XL-5 were the only sci-fi on TV. maybe Outer Limits too.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*The designer was..*

The Hawk point person was James Hulsey, the original production designer for all three seasons of the show.
He started as a draftsman at Desilu, he drafted new plans for both versions of the ship.(and the stand as well)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Carson! That's Kool!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds like Hawk had a real winner in the works . 
it'd be nice if it got picked up by Moebius or Monarch. 
hb


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*You never know..*

I sent a message to moebius, they sent back a really nice reply..they said they would look into it.

After forty years of waiting we might get a kit on this killer design, both versions of the ship are one of a kind in fantasy spaceship design.

Sleek and retro yet they still could work today...

I big kit at last!!! 14 inches in scale with the smaller filming minature.. :thumbsup: 

Keep your fingers crossed :woohoo:


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*as Columbo said "One more thing"*

The other great ship design from "My Favorite Martian" was Andromeda's ship from the last episode.("When you get home your gonna get it")
he was uncle martin's nephew who crash landed on earth, his ship is alot like a silver stealth fighter..again based on a early NASA design.
It had a cool cockpit as well.. 

The real minature was four foot long and it used to be on display at the cars of the stars park together with Robby...where is it now..who knows??


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*I wonder..*

since it's such a simple form could a kit be made that is four feet long so it's in scale with the largest minature used on the show?

Or is that too large? would we end up with horrible seam lines like the large C57D kit.

I always thought it would be fun to go to a metal spinner and have them turn that ship with a reccesed seam line.

The only drag would be the landing gear... :freak: and the engine..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Does any linkage to photos exist? Behind the scenes?


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*making of...*

All the minatures work on "Martian" was done by the Howard Anderson company. (Star Trek, The Invaders).
I have yet to see anything like that out there..it may exist..if I find it I will link it here or just post the photo's.
One thing that I did find out Howard Anderson told me they used alot of non-optical wire work on the show like "Lost in Space".
Unlike "Lost" they did the wire flight more for comedic effect and those shots were done with the smaller scale ship(fourteen incher).


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*some pix from the show*

here are some images of the ship from the show.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*cockpit detail*

the interesting thing about the ships cockpit is that it was a seperate larger set, and it was a Dr Who tardis situation..or the engine room on the Jupiter two..
It just won't fit..I wonder if that's why they did away with the charriot ramp on the J2?
anyway the dash used alot of the same lenses from both the LIS robot and the dashboard of the J2.
The Dialco company of New york really got around..even to Mars


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*color pic of the first ship..*

Here is a rare shot of the first version ship from the pilot.. :wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Interesting thread. That last photo in particular is terrific; thanks for posting.

Reason I asked about the designer, I'd been told by a pal who's spent a number of years in the FX biz that the late Wah Chang designed Martin's ship. Perhaps he was misinformed. 

In any case, I've always been fond of the design, and would love to see a kit. I purchased the solid resin Richard Coyle model back in the early 90's, but it would be great to have a larger, more accurate version.

I don't suppose you have any shots of the interior...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It would please a few people,but is it worth manufacturing it in styrene.Would there be a cheaper manufacturing alternative.And if it is issued,what would be the ideal scale.One thing dor sure,a few figures should be included if the scale is 1/12th or smaller.Of course the diorama setting would probably be our responsibility to scratch build.Any idea come to mind guys,like Mars for example.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*cockpit photos*

Here are some views of the cockpit, the elevator control lever control is on the far right.(in the color shot it's twisted sideways..woops)
in the center is the viewscreen and on the right is their version of a navagation control.

The lighted rectangle screen is systems status.. the lights above are kinda light the lights bellow the viewscreen on the Enterprise.

The other controls are a bit of a mystery :freak: ...Jupiter two style..  

Oh yeah it would be nice if they made a set that had the ship in the flatbed being towed by Tim's car. :wave:


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> It would please a few people,but is it worth manufacturing it in styrene.Would there be a cheaper manufacturing alternative.And if it is issued,what would be the ideal scale.One thing dor sure,a few figures should be included if the scale is 1/12th or smaller.Of course the diorama setting would probably be our responsibility to scratch build.Any idea come to mind guys,like Mars for example.


Well I think we can see at least six hundred orders for a styrene kit..

This show has a cult following in more than just Canada and the US try Australia and New Zealand and the UK and Argentina...and lets face it the ship design is just cool..it should have been a sixties kit.

Hawk looked at this as a mass market product..it's a classic part of pop culture that is knowen by even non-fans...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd get 2 of the 14" long versions! When, When, When ???????


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*your guess is as good as mine...*

Hey I was looking forward to this kit for xmas..until Hawk backed of on new kit production.
I can just hope like the rest of you that some other company steps up to the plate and hits a home run with this kit.
I hope we get the option of making either the emergency landing version or the standard flight mode version.
And of course the two ships equipment kits..that as I was told on the Hawk kit would have been incorperated as a part of the display base.

Just like the J2 and C57D before it... this kit has been long overdue...we had both of those wish list kits now it's time for this one to come out..do I hear any seconds on that??...say something now fellow model fans!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree that it would be a nice kit to have, and also believe that it would be nice for the folks at Rhino to release the 3rd (color) season on DVD.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

Seaview said:


> I agree that it would be a nice kit to have, and also believe that it would be nice for the folks at Rhino to release the 3rd (color) season on DVD.


Hey Seaview I was    too but now that......

Rhino is packed full of Morons..just forget them they just released the third season in Australia..it's packed to the gills with extras..and it's easy to order..and it plays perfectly in all DVD players.

Go see it at www.umbrellaent.com.au

I bought mine and it's the best sixties set I have ever seen..for extras. :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If it's in ntsc format,and not PAL,why is it not released in North America.What studio issued it anyways.About $70.00 in Australian currency,how much is that in U.S. dollars.I certainly hope they will issue the non edited second season as well,as I've heard,Rhino released the edited version.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> If it's in ntsc format,and not PAL,why is it not released in North America.What studio issued it anyways.About $70.00 in Australian currency,how much is that in U.S. dollars.I certainly hope they will issue the non edited second season as well,as I've heard,Rhino released the edited version.


It's NTSC..why well Rhino is too thick..it's about sixty in US dollars.

These are full shows uncut.. :thumbsup: 

from what I have heard they will do just that...season one next year..  

With more new extras as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

$70.00 AUD = $62.3497 USD

http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got mixed feelings on this, I liked the show as a kid, but totaly forgot what the ship even looked like. I do remember it was kept in the garage (or barn?) Seems like they only showed the thing in a few episodes. They havnt shown the old series here in the states for many years. Considering they would have to sell a couple thousand units to make a profit, I dont think I would invest in the tooling if I were king...Otto the bubble burster. PS I'm really surprised that Hawk even considered it.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

On second thought maybe I'm being a bit to pessimistic. I know there are alot of kit builders that really go for Sci FI spaceships. Those guys might just make the kit sales shoot through the roof. But for regular old figure kit guys like me, I just dont think there would be enough interest.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*It's called market research...*

before Hawk moved on it they did a little mass market research, based on random surveys the Program "My Favorite Martian" still has enough brand awareness to make a mass produced kit saleable.

Based on this your arguement could be used to kill the seaview kit and the voyager kit as well, both those kit will be a hit because of the inbuilt awareness and frankly great designs of both those craft.

so what if it's not on TV right now it has been in our collective minds now for over forty years...even you admit to watching it..

Tv Guide voted Uncle Martin in the top three of aliens and last year Tv land voted in the top five in two spots firstly uncle martins antena and the character himself( the shoe phone from Get Smart just beat the antenas).

so would a kit sell you bet..firstly to we sci fi fans and then to fathers and grandparents who grew up with the show and want to show it off to a new generation. :wave:

Oh yeah the american life cable network had been showing the program every saturday night for the last two years..across most of the country..


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

this is the one I'm holding out for:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Aussie, I'll have to check it out! I had no idea the show was back on. That would make a BIG difference, in marketability. And Yes, I should have guessed they put a little effort into the market research. Hopefully somebody will pick up where hawk left off.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> this is the one I'm holding out for:



I would take one of those...the main car was built by Craig Breedloves(land speed record holder) father, he was a studio FX guy..

And before you say it George Barris built the stunt car for the show..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Wow! It could be marketed as Uncle Martin's spaceship OR as a bust of Daffy Duck!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

EEEEUUUWWW!!! The 1928 Porter! I wonder if they'll digitize Ann Southerns' voice? Or Jerry Van *****?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Zorro said:


> Wow! It could be marketed as Uncle Martin's spaceship OR as a bust of Daffy Duck!


Is that Mr. Gairs model?


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Daffy duck..my great aunt petunias nose...*

ok, model fans think back to the title sequence from "six Million Dollar Man" the craft that good Ol Steve Austin crashes was a NASA lifting body.
Look carefully that has some of the design ethic of Uncle Martin's ship, the only Daffy Duck element could be the leading edge of the ship...the model pictured is close..but the upper hull is higher and the lower hull should not be alined with the upper.
This is a complex design along the lines of the "Voyage" flying sub(hey .it looks like a stingray) or the "Giants" Spindrift..(hey .it looks like a sixties oval serving bowl)lots of complex curves..a builders nightmare.

when you see this ship from multiple points of view it's a sleek spaceship/sports car those element really kicks in..
SO.....your dissspickable......and mine mine mine :woohoo:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Royal Aussie said:


> ok, model fans think back to the title sequence from "six Million Dollar Man" the craft that good Ol Steve Austin crashes was a NASA lifting body.
> Look carefully that has some of the design ethic of Uncle Martin's ship, the only Daffy Duck element could be the leading edge of the ship...the model pictured is close..but the upper hull is higher and the lower hull should not be alined with the upper.


 From what I've read, the design ethic given to the designer, for Uncle Martin's ship, was that it had to fit in a car garage. :lol:



Royal Aussie said:


> This is a complex design along the lines of the "Voyage" flying sub(hey .it looks like a stingray) or the "Giants" Spindrift..(hey .it looks like a sixties oval serving bowl)lots of complex curves..a builders nightmare.


 According to the Spindrift's designer (same person that designed the Flying Sub), the Spindrift is upside down. He brought the model to Irwin Allen, who took one look at model, turned it over, and said: No, it goes this way!

David.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*nice but no cigar*

The story in question was based around the Flying Sub..Irwin Allen's right hand man Paul Z turned a painting upside down and Irwin liked it better.

Flying sub was designed by William Creber who did the Seaview. hence the follow on stingray look.

The spindrift was designed by Rodger Maus the same guy who designed the Time Tunnel complex.

Interesting how the front windows look similar on the FS1 and Spindrift. :thumbsup:

The three time Emmy award winning James Hulesy was very much into early NASA spacecraft design..he also owned a E type Jaguar when the show was in production he used that too..

he was never given a brief other than make it interesting and don't make it look like a old fashioned finned rocket..


----------



## DROIDR2 (Apr 17, 2007)

My Favorite Martian spaceship..... 

I want it... I want it... I want it.... :thumbsup:

I love the episode where the ship shrinks and ends up a new toy design, then Uncle Martin goes into the toy store to find hundreds of boxes filled with spaceships. 

When I was a kid (actually now too) I wanted to go in that store and pick up a few for myself. :woohoo:


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*the title of that episode is..*

That episode is called "Crash Diet" in it you see all three scales of minature used on the show..the box art on the toys was the original ships blueprint..


Are you seeing this Moebius?? we need your help with this one.. :wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Royal Aussie said:


> The spindrift was designed by Rodger Maus the same guy who designed the Time Tunnel complex./QUOTE]
> 
> Huh. I'd always attributed the design to Bill Creber. If memory serves, the design was inspired by a tortoise.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Royal Aussie said:


> The story in question was based around the Flying Sub..Irwin Allen's right hand man Paul Z turned a painting upside down and Irwin liked it better.
> 
> Flying sub was designed by William Creber who did the Seaview. hence the follow on stingray look.
> 
> The spindrift was designed by Rodger Maus the same guy who designed the Time Tunnel complex.


 I hadn't heard that story about the Flying Sub. The one I read said that it was the Spindrift, that got flipped over. I also thought that both were designed by William Creber. 

Does anyone know if the Spindrift was a full mock-up? I only remember seeing the right side of the exterior on the tv series.



Royal Aussie said:


> The three time Emmy award winning James Hulesy was very much into early NASA spacecraft design..he also owned a E type Jaguar when the show was in production he used that too..
> 
> he was never given a brief other than make it interesting and don't make it look like a old fashioned finned rocket..


 I read once that one of the criteria for Uncle Martins ship, was that it had to fit in a car garage.

David.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

Krel said:


> I hadn't heard that story about the Flying Sub. The one I read said that it was the Spindrift, that got flipped over. I also thought that both were designed by William Creber.
> 
> Don't beleave ne check the credits list on the imdb. Creber was on features at that point.
> 
> ...


Someone sold you a bridge on that story.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My Dad built a small sailboat once (a Pumpkin Seed) that looked a lot like Uncle Martin's ship without the canopy.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Royal Aussie said:


> Someone sold you a bridge on that story.


 It was just something I read about MFM a long, long time ago. Wayyyyy back in the 80s, or 90s. And the size, and design does indicate that there may be some validity to the story, you did see it in the garage.



Royal Aussie said:


> Don't beleave ne check the credits list on the imdb. Creber was on features at that point.


 Why should I disbelieve you? As far as I know, you have no reason to lie. 

The Spindrift story, I think was told by Paul Zastupnevich (yes, I looked the name up, so as to not butcher it) in an old Starlog interview. But then, I'm probably wrong about the source, as they say the first thing to go is the...Um...Um...Nice weather we're having, huh?

David.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*ok no harm no foul..*

I met Paul Z, he told me the story personally..hence I know that the facts are straight on that one..

Creber did design the POTA ship, he used to have the original minature in his fish pond at his house...nice decoration, huh.

The myth of "Had to fit in the Garage, was a joke on the part of the production designer.." 

It ranks with Judy Garlands stories about drunk midgets on the Oz set, make for a funny Hollywood story..but when the truth hit's it just someone playing with your reality..

So here for the first time knowen truths about Uncle Martin's ship.

1) there were two full sized ships 10 1/2 foot long by 4 1/2 at it's widest point

2) the first ship was built mostly from wood, elements from the first were striped from the first to build the second ship.

3) the second ship was fibreglass with a steel skeleton inside.

4) Wa Ming Chang did not work on the ship.

5) The minatures were built from carved wood.

6) At first they used a fourteen inch minature, that same minature was used in the first color gallery photo's, at least five different versions of Ray walston with this minature have been seen. the most common is seen on this board.(the Gold Key Comic cover being the cleanest image)

7) With the production of "Crash Diet" the story called for shrinking and then enlarging of the ship, from that point forward the four foot minature came into use, it can be seen at the end of the show as a gag shot being pulled through the sky by Uncle Martin..( 3 minatures seen to exist)

8) the ship was built by the Desilu FX department, the constuction was supervised by Joe Lombardi who later rigged the bridge of the Enterprise.
His last job as a practical FX supervisor was on Star Trek Generations, he rigged the bridge that Killed Kirk, he told Shatner at the time "Bill I helped bring you in, and now I get to take you out" They both saw the humor in that one.

9) The only toy ever issued of the ship was in the form of a red plastic magic piece in the Uncle Martin's magic set.

10) while comic legend Russ Manning illustrated the first "My Favorite Martian" comic book even he couldn't get the design right.
This ship was never drawn correctly on any period product..

How's that for ten things you never knew about one of the coolest sixties ships ever seen. :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Royal Aussie said:


> The story in question was based around the Flying Sub..Irwin Allen's right hand man Paul Z turned a painting upside down and Irwin liked it better.


I remember reading a similar story about Matt Jeffries and the first rough model of the U.S.S. _Enterprise_.


Royal Aussie said:


> . . . It ranks with Judy Garlands stories about drunk midgets on the Oz set, make for a funny Hollywood story..but when the truth hit's it just someone playing with your reality..


Or the story about Maureen Stapleton and Ann-Margret at the _Bye Bye Birdie_ wrap party, which can't be repeated here. . .


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OK OK Scotpens, SO PM me already !!!! :tongue:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> OK OK Scotpens, SO PM me already !!!! :tongue:


You have an e-mail.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Hmmmmm, My Magic set Ship was Yellow! Dam 3rd grade teacher took it from me.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*hunt her down...*

that little plastic ship was not bad at all...a tad better than the Jupiter two foam switch and go ship.
Mind you the japanese J2 kit was a hoot..

Ah.. the days before Polar lights and Moebius...almost every kit from japan with wind up wheels where they did not belong...the shapes close the colors wrong.

But still happy that it existed in some form or another...


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Did you know..*

That Tommy Japan made a saucer called Jupiter 11 ...and a company in Australia made a bootleg of the Martian ship, as a five and dime plastic toy.

It may have been molded from the magic kit ship, since they were both in scale.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Royal Aussie said:


> So here for the first time knowen truths about Uncle Martin's ship...


Much obliged for the background info. I certainly hope Mobeius will give this subject the consideration it deserves.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*lets hope Moebius gives us a early Xmas present..*

I can only hope they are reading these posts a noting the numbers...If you want this kit as much as I do speak up..and post here now..

The fact is if look a the quality of their kit who else would you want doing it. 

They are even putting Polar Lights to shame with their attention to detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Well still waitng for a kit company to step up..*

Well,

As the big "M" is not stepping up..perhaps another new age kit company will take this classic on.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This is a perfect project for a resin or vac kit. 
I'd suggest that you go find a resin caster who wants to take it on. 
The ship is simple enough that it would lend itself quite nicely to either resin casting or vacu-forming....both of which are low cost methods of producing kits.

Dave


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lunar Models have/had one..

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Mercha...tore_Code=L&Product_Code=SF109&Category_Code=


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Lunar Models have/had one..
> 
> http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Mercha...tore_Code=L&Product_Code=SF109&Category_Code=



YEAH...it's crap!! too small..and a solid chunk of resin...more work than it's worth..a unofficial bootleg...don't you want better than that???


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Lunar Models have/had one..
> 
> http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Mercha...ore_Code=L&Product_Code=SF109&Categtory_Code=





Royal Aussie said:


> YEAH...it's crap!! too small..and a solid chunk of resin...more work than it's worth..a unofficial bootleg...don't you want better than that???


Actually, I don't think it's that bad. I have one, it's roughly 1/20-1/24 scale, the contours are pretty close to the miniatures (though, admittedly, I haven't directly compared it to any available reference material), a decent casting that only requires minimal clean-up. What's not to like?

Sure, I'd like to see a good styrene kit of this ship, but until one comes along this is a pretty good alternative.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Royal Aussie said:


> YEAH...it's crap!! too small..and a solid chunk of resin...more work than it's worth..a unofficial bootleg...don't you want better than that???


 Well, I don't want one at all.....

Just trying to help those that do, and add something positive to the discussion.

I think the best there is would be Brent Gair's scratchbuild, by far.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Royal Aussie said:


> The spindrift was designed by Rodger Maus the same guy who designed the Time Tunnel complex.





Royal Aussie said:


> Creber did design the POTA ship


Despite previous statements to the contrary, Creber also designed (or at least co-designed) the _Spindrift_. My source for this is Creber himself, and it's been confirmed by Irwin Allen authoritry Robert "Uncle Odie" Vanderpool.

In addition, and for what its worth, Creber's signiature is all over the original _Time Tunnel_ drawings I have in my collection -- drawings which date back to the pilot episode -- a fact which would tend to confirm his involvement in that show as well. 

Irwin Allen employed the talents of many art directors over the years, Rodger Maus among them, but the _Spindrift_ was designed by Creber -- a fact which should come as no surprise to anyone who's ever seen the Flying Sub. If Maus contributed anything to the design it was in a collaborative capacity (a not unlikely scenario, according to Vanderpool).


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

My answer to that is whatever..Rodger's name is on the construction blue prints..so who knows.

But the whole point of this thread is that there is a need for a well made styrene kit of the ship from "My Favorite Martian".

I recently emailed the licensing manager for Chertok television, he told me that since the Lindberg/Hawk model went south nothing is planned.

He also wrote "at this point we have no deals pending for that license.." and to that "I would be delighted to hear from a kit maker".

The other amazing piece of info that he let loose was "at this point it's less about our return, we are more interested in maintaining the franchise with new product".

So hows them apples..they would just as happy as us to see a kit out there and available..

Aussie. :woohoo:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Royal Aussie said:


> My answer to that is whatever..Rodger's name is on the construction blue prints..so who knows.


Just trying to keep the record straight for those who care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Or making the 3rd season commercially available on DVD from here in the United States, specifically from RHINO. 
Thanks for the info on ordering from Umbrella Entertainment in Australia, tho.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*on the DVD..*

The Chertok guy told me that Rhino's rights expire in August, they are in talks with another company right now.
They say that the next US release will be in High Def, with more extras...he couldn't tell me when..other than saying very soon..what that means? who knows?

But really such a straight forward and cool kit..alright big "M" come on they are open to release a kit...


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*New hope for a kit!!*

Well it looks like the styrene kit may be produced by Airfix, after the success of the new DVD set in Australia and New Zealand they are looking at it.

Although it would have been nice to have it done by the big M but it's the old story you snooze you lose.


----------



## DonaldC203 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Uncle Martin's Spaceship with extra cheese!!!!*

Add me to the list of people that will but the model. And I want it as large as possible...with an interior and opening canopy. I have the LUNAR MODELS version it really is just a hunk of plastic and mine has a bubble on one side. I'm happy to have it but its not really impressive enough for display. And whats this talk of a HAWK version 1:1 scale? Yeah I want that!!! I haven't slightest idea where I'd put it or do with it after I sat in it for a few hours but don't confuse me!!! The bigger the better price is no object (under $100 dollars please) And some antennae like Martin had. Whent I was little I made some out of a coat hangar but they didn't look real. So make some real ones while you're at it!!! And that spacesuit...we might as well go all the way!!! And how about his nephew's spaceship? The racer we only say it for an instant but it looked cool. And lets see some other martian designed ships....okay I'm done...bottom line...I'll take one.


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*it's a winner..but who will get there first!*

The Hawk kit would have been fourteen inches long..the size of the main FX minature..although a four footer would be nice!

The antena were aluminum rod with a spring on the end that had a ball bearing with a small conecting rod.
They worked with a worm gear and were placed in a tube to guide them into place, it was operated by a single press button. :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I hope that the second season will be issued again,non edited version and good transfer.Possibly colorized?


----------



## Royal Aussie (Jun 1, 2006)

*season 2*

I hear that they may colorise the pilot, but from what I understand a whole bunch of tech work is to be done to the show this year.
The Umbrella season one set gets released next month with an extended pilot with new CGI space ship crash shots ala Star Trek tos. 

Still no word on a styrene kit..but perhaps news soon..


----------

